# Emission test "Not ready" what can i do?



## shytbox (Mar 15, 2013)

I did the emissions test on my 02 jetta gls and it said the system is not ready, the "not readys" I got were......Catalyst not ready, Secondary air not ready, Oxygen sensor not ready.

I also have a pending code P0722 I took it to a shop and got the sensors changed and gave it a tune up feels like how it use to compared to how it felt when it gave me trouble, im happy about that but now I need to get this damn emissions test done.

How do I ready the system? iv put on almost 300km since the repair and im happy I can finally go on the hwy, the tranny shifts nice and smooth just that little issue.

I have no Cel's either.

Any and all help will be appreciated.


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

Scan the car with VCDS, not generic OBDII for starters. Get any codes and fuel trim info.

VCDS is also capable of running all monitor tests while parked. Full version has a script that makes it very easy, VCDS-Lite can do it if you manually follow the service manual procedure.


----------



## shytbox (Mar 15, 2013)

Where can I get one so I can do it?........or does anyone know where I can go to get it checked I'm located in toronto canada.


----------



## greyhare (Dec 24, 2003)

Go here if you want to buy your own.

http://www.ross-tech.com/

Go here to find someone near you who will help.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...wners-pm-me-your-info-requested-in-the-thread


----------



## 00VWGR (Jun 7, 2012)

shytbox said:


> Where can I get one so I can do it?........or does anyone know where I can go to get it checked I'm located in toronto canada.


This is scaring me big time. I bought this car Jan 2012 and I am going for my first ever emissions test very soon. I to live in Toronto and I dont have a secondary air pump... car was bought without it. I am not producing any codes... plugs, wires, cat, and coil pack, were all replaced in the past 8 months some more recently than others.

Please keep me posted on your progress?


----------



## shytbox (Mar 15, 2013)

00VWGR said:


> This is scaring me big time. I bought this car Jan 2012 and I am going for my first ever emissions test very soon. I to live in Toronto and I dont have a secondary air pump... car was bought without it. I am not producing any codes... plugs, wires, cat, and coil pack, were all replaced in the past 8 months some more recently than others.
> 
> Please keep me posted on your progress?


No luck so far no cel's but I have pending codes its getting me frustrated I have no way to get around atm so it sucks.

I have a misfire code and p0722 code, pending which sucks donkey nuts.

It drives fine and tranny goes through all the gears, im getting to the end of this street with this car, im about to blow it up.

I should just sell it for parts, lesson learned never let your girl pick the car you guys will be daily driving.:facepalm:


----------



## hithard02 (Oct 4, 2008)

00VWGR said:


> I bought this car Jan 2012 and I am going for my first ever emissions test very soon. I to live in Toronto and I dont have a secondary air pump... car was bought without it. I am not producing any codes... plugs, wires, cat, and coil pack, were all replaced in the past 8 months some more recently than others.


Where as someone else on here will probably tell you that your car is not legal without a secondary air pump. Hah. Some of the early 2.0l mk4's did not come with SAI or an erg/combi-valve so it is not coded into the ECU like it is supposed to be there. You will still have to have the readiness set for EVAP but not having the SAI will not cause an issue. My 1999.5 mk4 Jetta has an AEG engine code, with no SAI or combi-valve and sets readiness just fine. So I wouldn't worry about it.


Shytbox, For 1, great name. For 2 if you can't find vagcom in your area, do a few long trips on the highway make sure you stay a constant 60mph or so and if you have already driven around 150 mile since the test your readiness should be set, if not you have another issue (bad sensor, leak, soft code) something that is not allowing the system to set. I don't think your transmission code or a random missfire would be an issue for emissions, but I'm sure someone else can chime in on that.


----------



## 00VWGR (Jun 7, 2012)

Since last commenting in this thread, I woke up the following morning, hit up a local canadian tire (leslie and lakeshore) and had the test done. I passed. I have a misfire and it is a random hard miss but it does not spit any codes as it is not doing it often enough I guess. One thing is for certain, I do not have a secondary air pump and I dont know what a combi-valve is, but I passed. I was only worried cuz this is my first car, I had never gone for emissions ever, and I was thinking that the last owner did the secondary air pump delete and remapped the ecu with vagcom. If that was done properly cool, it passed so Im ok now. What worried me the most was all the money I spent restoring this baby back to a smooth running machine, and then the thought of what it would cost to dump a secondary air pump back into the engine from Source (a vw junkyard which ive spent my hard earned coin at). I dont even know if this is possible but I read somewhere that it is and I'm sure that with vagcom you can do much more than just switch certain values on or off. All systems that needed to be tested showed "Ready" and all systems that I dont have or dont apply showed "Not Applicable". 


Systems Monitored

Misfire - Ready
Fuel System - Ready
Comprehensive - Ready (dunno what this is)
Catalyst - Ready
Heated Catalyst - Not Applicable
Evaporative System - Ready
Secondary Air - Not Applicable
Oxygen Sensor - Ready
Oxygen Sensor Heater - Ready
EGR System - Not Applicable
AC System - Not Applicable (but I have AC.....? I dunno.)


This was how my 2000 Golf 2.0 tested in Toronto, Ontario, Canada on July 3rd, 2013. I have some auto tran issues which I will be servicing some day, but for now I have to suck a big one when I fuel up knowing how much of it is wasted on a dodgy tranny slip and ****ty shifting...........

So mr Shytbox... I hope you can solve your problems. I would be happy to help you seeing as though you have a dub and since your having issues and since we live (probably) fairly close to each other. Let me know if you need something I may be able to help.


----------



## hithard02 (Oct 4, 2008)

00VWGR said:


> Secondary Air - Not Applicable
> 
> EGR System - Not Applicable
> 
> This was how my 2000 Golf 2.0 tested in Toronto, Ontario, Canada on July 3rd, 2013.


Just wondering if anyone on this forum would like to admit that they are wrong? And not everybody is breaking the law, nor do they need to run out and buy a bunch of sh*t that their car was not equipped with in the first place. Anybody, anybody?

Glad your car passed and it doesn't matter if you know what a combi-valve is or not, because as long as you have this dub you will never need one.


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

hithard02 said:


> Just wondering if anyone on this forum would like to admit that they are wrong? And not everybody is breaking the law, nor do they need to run out and buy a bunch of sh*t that their car was not equipped with in the first place. Anybody, anybody?
> 
> Glad your car passed and it doesn't matter if you know what a combi-valve is or not, because as long as you have this dub you will never need one.


OK, you called me out. Since you won't let go, I'll step up and admit I was wrong.

Obviously some (Canadian?) cars didn't have SAI. Fine. Every single AEG I've ever seen in NJ/NY since I've been working on cars professionally (been doing it since ABA's were still being manufactured) has one. I'm thinking there were very few from 99-00 that came without it, probably 90+% of them had it.

This can be easily verified by checking the emission label in the car. The OP in the last thread could have simply said that (in which case I'd have said to get a manifold from a non-SAI car, probably still making me wrong, huh?), but you have to be a dick about it. You win. Happy now?


----------



## hithard02 (Oct 4, 2008)

Yes I'm happy, I was just giving you some sh*t.
As I said you are always very helpful with peoples problems on here.


----------

